# Greetings



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi everyone. I just found this BBS and look forward to many visits. I have been caring for 7 pet pigeons for about 6 years. We have become close friends. I have several pages of photos on my web shots site. 
Each photo has text. Real along and see how I became a pigeon Caretaker ,nurse, janitor, and waiter. Also are included are Junior and Fuzzy's baby pictures. 
http://community.webshots.com/user/jerseygeorge
The first album is called "My Birds". The second is "More bird photos". 
Best Wishes, George


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hi and welcome to pigeons.com u have some very lovely birds right  i hope you stick around and chat some  good luck


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

What a great group of birds! They must like you as they are tame enough for you to get such good pictures. And what a great housing area they have. They look spoiled, even... which means you will fit in great here on pigeons.com!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

*Hi George*

Welcome to the forum. I think you will enjoy it a lot. I know I have. There are great people who give really good advice.

Enjoyed your photos. You have some beautiful pigeons. You'll find that we look forward to pictures more than anything. You did a terrific remodeling job on your shed. 

Maggie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

To pigeon talk.  I am happy you are enjoying your pigeons. They are beautiful birds.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi George,
Welcome to PigeonTalk 
Great pics of your birds...looks and sounds like you'll fit right in here.
You've found a great place here.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi George, yes you have come to the right place! We have many talented and friendly members here. We look forward to your future postings.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi George, Welcome!  

I'm new here too, it's a great site! Your birds are gorgeous!

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

I'm so happy to meet you and your pigeons.

Please do share with us.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George and welcome to PigeonTalk!

Your birds are beautiful and it's nice to have you aboard! You'll find very nice, knowledgeable and warm members here in our forum and we all are just crazy about pigeons


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi George!*

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! Looks like your birds are really living the good life!

Little Girl has it made! Some human females I know should have it so good! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, George! Beautiful pijjies you have there!

Terry


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 
I thought you all might enjoy this story . As I mentioned on my site, Jimmy the homer , and ****** the fancy, mated about 5 years ago. They are both males. Their fling lasted only a few weeks. However, two of the brothers , Baby and Fuzzy mated about 2 years ago and are still going strong. I have affectionately nicknamed them "The **** Brothers". They are a constant source of entertainment and aggravation. They build nests on the floor in the corner. Baby will sit in the nest while Fuzz brings leaves and twigs in from the outside , and places them around Baby. One day I told Baby as he was laying in the nest, " Go ahead buddy, you lay an egg and I will be a very rich man. Fuzzy is a hard worker and a good nest builder. However, he doesn't know when to stop. Each day when I come home for lunch, I feed them, give fresh water, and clean the place . One day last week I went inside and found an area on the floor , about 4' X 4" under the table covered with leaves, twigs and other debris. As I am picking up handfuls of this stuff and throwing it outside I noticed Fuzz bringing it back in again. After a few days they seem to get frustrated because Baby can't lay an egg. Then the fighting begins. I keep a squirt bottle of water handy , and when they start fighting they get squirted a few times and it settles them down. Later they are seen grooming each other , then they mate. "Whose gonna be on top?" Then the nest building starts again. It seems to be an endless cycle. I have a short video clip of Fuzzy, hard at work. Anyone interested in seeing it , just send me an E-Mail and I will send it along.
Best wishes, George


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

LOL, that's a very funny story about Baby and Fuzzy!!! LOL. Poor birds and you, that must be aggravating for all when there are no eggs for them. Have you tried offering them wooden eggs? It might fool them into thinking that they've laid them It also might settle them down as well when they have something to actually incubate. 

Love the ole water bottle trick too, seems to be a harmless way to make a point to animals of all kinds

I'd love to see your video, you could share it with all of us. If you go to www.dropshots.com you can download a free program and upload your videos there. It's really simple, easy and fast and a great way to share videos in forums. There are others websites that offer this as well, this just happens to be the one I use.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> LOL, that's a very funny story about Baby and Fuzzy!!! LOL. Poor birds and you, that must be aggravating for all when there are no eggs for them. Have you tried offering them wooden eggs? It might fool them into thinking that they've laid them It also might settle them down as well when they have something to actually incubate.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brad, I'll check it out.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Ha ha, yes great story about Fuzzy and Baby. I guess love is wherever you find it! Although yes then there's no eggs  Too funny about the nest building too. Sounds like a diligent little fellow! In terms of 'odd couples'... sometimes I think my pet disabled feral Pidge Pidge is looking at ME expecting an egg--I have heard some other members say similar things. Hmmmm.... I suspect it's the same look Fuzzy gives Baby!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

*videos*

Here are two videos of my birds.
Fuzzy hard at work, and Baths and showers from last fall.

http://www.dropshots.com/jerseygeorge


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey George, 

Those are great, I really loved the one of Fuzzy hard at work, LOL! Look at him go, right up the ramp and into the loft. What a determined and speedy little guy

Great videos, both of them. Glad you got dropshots figured out


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, great videos. Fuzzy is a determined little fellow and so cute. I enjoyed these a lot. Thanks.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thank You George!!*

FINALLY, got to see PICTURES AND SOUND! Can't always seem to access videos that are posted. My computer? ME? Most likely the latter...will have to contact my "computer guru!" Anyway, TWO THUMBS UP for Drop Shots!!  

Your videos were great!  

Speaking of nest building, you may be interested in reading about Peter Pied Piper, an Arizona State U. pigeon I called the "Frank Lloyd Wright" of the pigeon world. His story is in the PIGEON STORY section.

Mr. Squeaks, my only pigeon, considers me his mate. For the past week, he has been sitting on a dummy egg and I swear, would do so, 24/7 if I didn't pick him up, grumbling, to come out and get some exercise! Wonder how long this behavior will last? No sign of a let up yet! 

BTW, his HEMP seeds have been CUT OFF!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> FINALLY, got to see PICTURES AND SOUND! Can't always seem to access videos that are posted. My computer? ME? Most likely the latter...will have to contact my "computer guru!" Anyway, TWO THUMBS UP for Drop Shots!!
> 
> Your videos were great!
> 
> ...


Hemp Huh? Hummmm........ That might calm Fuz and Baby down. LOL


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, great videos. Fuzzy is a determined little fellow and so cute. I enjoyed these a lot. Thanks.
> 
> Maggie


Your quite welcome Maggie.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Those are great, I really loved the one of Fuzzy hard at work, LOL! Look at him go, right up the ramp and into the loft. What a determined and speedy little guy
> 
> Great videos, both of them. Glad you got dropshots figured out


Thanks again Brad.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great videos.........got a question.......do you have any problems with the birds having access to or being on the ground? All of our aviaries are up off the ground a completely wired but I have an old chicken coop with an attached run that I've thought would be perfect for a few pigeons but have worried about them being on the ground.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great videos George!  

Lindi


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Great videos.........got a question.......do you have any problems with the birds having access to or being on the ground? All of our aviaries are up off the ground a completely wired but I have an old chicken coop with an attached run that I've thought would be perfect for a few pigeons but have worried about them being on the ground.


I haven't noticed any problems. In fact, in the summer, they all enjoy foraging through the grass and vegetation outside . And, Fuzz and baby spend most of the day on the ground either inside or outside the building.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Rooster2312 said:


> Great videos George!
> 
> Lindi


Thanks Lindi.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> LOL, that's a very funny story about Baby and Fuzzy!!! LOL. Poor birds and you, that must be aggravating for all when there are no eggs for them. Have you tried offering them wooden eggs? It might fool them into thinking that they've laid them It also might settle them down as well when they have something to actually incubate.
> 
> ...


Here are my **** brothers ready for bed. Fuzzy right, Baby left.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi George, 

What, no video this time? Great picture of Fuzzy and Baby though, two really good looking pigeons. 

Makes me wonder though, I seem to recall reading somewhere that female pigeons can have too many male hormones. Something that happens from birth and they become sterile and more male like. I can't remember all the details but it was something like that.

Perhaps either Baby or Fuzzy is one of these kinds of females.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi George,
> 
> What, no video this time? Great picture of Fuzzy and Baby though, two really good looking pigeons.
> 
> ...


I doubt it Brad , They seem too big to be females. Also, when they are doing the deed they take turns on top. It's tough being the man on top without the proper equipment.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> ...female pigeons can have too many male hormones. Something that happens from birth and they become sterile and more male like. I can't remember all the details but it was something like that.


In addition to an imbalance from birth, my vet confirmed that as hens get older, their one ovary starts to lose functionality and produce less estrogen (female hormone). Since other organs in the body already produce a low level of testosterone (male hormone), the balance can shift and you can see more aggressive behavior in older hens.

Baby and Fuzzy are both very handsome - love the feathered feet!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


jerseygeorge said:



Hemp Huh? Hummmm........ That might calm Fuz and Baby down. LOL

Click to expand...

*Uh, maybe not, George. I had originally bought the hemp because I "thought" I heard it was good for energy. THEN, I find out the seeds can increase the sex drive.

Well, since I'm his mate and can't lay any eggs, this was not good, not good at all! He also lives with 4 cats, two being females...they are no help either!

Then, I tried Safflower seeds, which he liked as much if not better, than the hemp. BTW, the hemps and Saffs were given as "treats." I have to watch the amount because I ended up with an energized sex machine until I learned the error of my ways!  

No, I wouldn't give Baby and Fuzzy hemp seeds. LOL 

I really liked their picture! They looked like twins!


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, maybe not, George. I had originally bought the hemp because I "thought" I heard it was good for energy. THEN, I find out the seeds can increase the sex drive.
> 
> Well, since I'm his mate and can't lay any eggs, this was not good, not good at all! He also lives with 4 cats, two being females...they are no help either!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on the hemp. The last thing they need is Viagra seeds. 
Actually Fuzzy and his older brother Junior look very much alike , with splashes of white on the tops of their head like their mother. Baby is almost identical to his Dad. 
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060323&ctime=011404


----------

